# Special power of attorney



## irishsantos (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, can somebody advice me ? I signed a SPA, between me and my partner ,, which are all in favor for him, I am planning to leave our partnership but how can i invalidate my sign in the before SPA, can this be expired... because I am not agree with the agreement there..


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You need to seek professional legal advise regarding this I am afraid ...

p.s: I know lawyers are expensive but particularly in situations such as yours you need to enlist their services/opinion/advice ... or try and get your partner to agree to an amendment of the original POA ....


----------



## irishsantos (Apr 13, 2013)

thanks... too much problem..


----------

